# Help with A3 DTG Flatbed printer from IEHK Please!!



## Jacky2019 (Jan 27, 2019)

Hello,

This its my first post. I have been doing custom t'shirts for about 2 years now with transfer paper, injekt printers and manual cut. Recently, I decided to upgrade and bougth the A3 Dtg Flatbed Printer from IEHK and had been sitting in front of it for about 2 month not able to figure it out. I wish someone could help me put it to work. Acrorip printing always give me paper jam errors. Photoshop will print with no ink output. I am going crazy while making absolute no money dealing with this help please.


----------



## jimdtg (Oct 29, 2013)

It has Free Tech Support, did you contact IEHK yet?


----------



## Sthomas12487 (May 7, 2019)

Did you ever figure out what happen? Bought the same one and it's not printing ink!


----------



## Arnnyd (May 22, 2019)

Did anyone ever figure this out. I just got one and it won’t dispense any ink. Goes thru the motions of printing but no ink appears


----------



## AaronA123 (Aug 20, 2020)

Why did you buy from such BAD supplier, they are only the reseller!! They do not know technical problem!

You should buy from directly manufacturer like Neixo DTG Printer, their tutorials very detailed and they are original manufacturer so they can answer all question very well!!


----------



## TeedUp (Apr 22, 2020)

AaronA123 said:


> You should buy from directly manufacturer like Neixo DTG Printer,


Not easy to buy a printer when it's hard to find a price or distributor for USA support. What is your role with the company?


----------

